# Briggs & Stratton Quattro 40 springs on carb



## Gray14 (Oct 28, 2006)

Has anyone got a diagram of where the two springs are fitted on the carb of this Lawn mower please?
It is Model- 10A902 Type-2272 E1 Code - 98121754


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I can't find anything, assuming these are external springs.

Take a flash light and a magnifying glass and look closely to the hole in the levers. You will probably see some wear/missing paint in the some holes. That is were the springs were.

When you get into wanting exact pics or instructions that is repair manuals and they are not free.

BG


----------



## Gray14 (Oct 28, 2006)

Thank you BG for your advice, going back to where I recently bought some spares to get some help, but thanks again.


----------



## Gray14 (Oct 28, 2006)

Can I update my progress to my carb springs problem. Thought you might like to know BG.

The main reason why I was having problems replacing these springs, and having got a diagram of the internet, I realised I was missing a component, which had not been present on my mower, which was, Ref No 201, Part No 690347, called a Link-Air Vane (1/2" Long). This has a loop on it, to connect the two springs.

Also the mower has not got a slow/fast cable link, for revs, only manual movement, which does alter the revs but the tick over is too high, and when releasing the spring brake on, the mower takes a few seconds to shut down, (this is the only method I know how to stop the engine) 

I have been using the mower, but need to know how to adjust the revs better, any help appreciated, Thank you.


----------

